# Miss Gretchen 1999-2008



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Our beloved Miss Thing passed away yesterday during the day (. We have no idea what happened, she was fine yesterday morning. Gretchie, we will miss your whining and chatter, you were a VERY vocal girlie. Duke and Hansel will be waiting for you along with TJ, Gretchen, Princess and Weenie. I can't do this anymore, you are the third dogger to leave us this year, and I am hurting so much right now (. At least I know you are in a good place with great company til we meet again. Farewell for now bestest girl, we will all miss you so much (.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. It must have been a terrible shock for you. Losing a dog is always sad but 3 in one year is heartbreaking.

Goodbye Miss Gretchen.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Rose,

I am SO sorry! You are a wonderful person to take in the oldsters and make their last days/weeks/years of life enjoyable!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

My deepest condolences on the loss of Miss Gretchen. 

Hugs to you and your family. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh Rose I am so sorry to hear this... my heart is with yours. 

Tina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! Rest in Peace Miss Gretchen


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Goodbye Miss Gretchen. Rose, I am very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts... I pray that you have comfort and peace in your heart knowing that Miss Gretchen went peacefully to the bridge.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Rose - so many losses in such a short time. I am so sorry. Run free and healthy Gretchie...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you loss - it's hard enough to lose one, but 3 in the same year would be unbearable - they're lucky to have found someone like you.


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh Rose, my heart is breaking for you. To lose 3 in such a short time must be totally unbearable for you. You have my deepest heartfelt sympathy. Bless you and all you have done for your puppers.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Arms wrapped around you Rose for being a wonderful Mommy and loving this sweet things with all your heart. Animals love is like no others it gets inside of your heart and makes you a better person.

Sorry for your losses and know all your angels are watching over you with your love inside their hearts.

Thank you for being you and bringing love to so many!

Kathleen


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss(s). Thank goodness these puppers had the best mom in the world for their remaining time with us. 
Hugs


----------



## kneely (Jul 3, 2003)

Rose,

I am so sorry for the loss of Gretchen. She was one of the sweetest girls I have ever met. Thanks for giving her a wonderful 4 years. I will always have a special place in my heart for her as she came to me the same week as Bravo and she was as sweet and soft as he is boisterous and rowdy. 

I know you will meet her again some day. 

Run free sweet girl...

You are in my thoughts, Rose,
Kerry


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.









Kristina


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I lost two in one year years ago. I can only imagine the impact of three.









So very sorry, Rose, to hear of Gretchen's passing.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elginhaus (Jul 12, 2002)

Rose, you made me smile as soon as I read "whining chatter" Each leaves a special imprint, don't they? I've seen you around a long time Rose. I sometimes wonder if we're crazy to open ourselves up to such pain in the loss, or if we've found a path to perfect, unconditional love and selflessness. Both probably. I know your grief and I wish for you comfort and joy. Treasure the memories and honor the pain.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rose, my deepest sympathies for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Rose, I am so sorry. 

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh no Rose! I'm so sorry for your loss ... it's nice knowing you have another special angel







but it's better to have them hale & hearty at our sides.
losing family members so quickly is just awful ... my thoughts are with you


----------

